# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Αυγοτροφή

## n-i-k-o-s

να σας πω την αυγοτροφη που κανω εγω και την δεινω στα καναρινια και στα περιστερια.τη περιεχη.αυγο,σουσαμι,καρυδ  α,αμυγδαλα,μελι,ελαιο βακαλαου,σπυρουλινα,ριγανη  ,θυμαρι,βασιλικο,ανθει θειου,βιταμινη clul amin,μαυρο ψωμι τρυμενο,μαγια μπυρας,νιζελ,παπαρουνα,σας την δηχνω και να σας πω οτι και τα καναρινια και τα περιστερια την τρωνε παρα πολυ.την συγκεκριμενη που σας δειχνω εχει μεσα μιγμα σπορων για καναρινια.

----------


## xXx

Νίκο πες μας δύο λόγια για τον τρόπο παρασκευής.Από ότι βλέπω μέσα φαίνεται σαν μείγμα σπόρων περισσότερο παρά σαν αυγοτροφή!Τι ποσότητα σπόρων ρίχνεις μέσα?

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

την συγκεκριμενη που σας δειχνω την προωριζω για τα περιστερια για αυτο εχει και μιγμα σπορων.αυτη που δεινω στα καναρινια δεν εχει σπορους αυτη ειναι η διαφορα,βασιλη τη θες να σε πω δοσολογιες απο αυτα τα υλικα που ανεφερα?

----------


## xXx

Ναι και πώς ακριβώς την παρασκευάζεις Νίκο!Δείνεις μείγμα καναρινιών στα περιστέρια μέσω της αυγοτροφής από ότι κατάλαβα??...ενώ στα καναρίνια όχι ε??

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

σωστα στα περιστερια δεινω μεσο της αυγοτροφης και μιγμα σπορων για καναρινια.οπως την βλεπεις χωρις το μιγμα σπορων την δεινω και στα καναρινια.πως την φτιαχνω δοσολογια για ενα κιλο.μεσα στο μλειντερ ρηχνω 50 γραμαρια αμυγδαλα,50 γραμαρια καρυδια και τεσερα αυγα και τα κτυπαω,μετα ρηχνω ενα κουταλι της σουπας ριγανι το ιδιο βασιλικο και θυμαρι.100γραμαρια μελι,2 κουταλιες μαγια,2 κουταλιες σπυρουλινα 100γραμαρια ανθη θειου 10 σταγονες ελαιο βακαλαου 20γραμαρια βιταμινη clul amin και 50 γραμαρια παπαρουνα και 100 νιζελ και στο τελος για να φυγη η υγρασια βαζω το μαυρο ψωμη η φρυγανια τρυμενη και το ανακατευω ως να σφυξη και να γυνη μπιλακια.αυτη ειναι απλη.εγω και στα καναρινια που την εδωσα και στα περιστερια δεν αφηνουν ουτε για διγμα.

----------

